# Swedish: är död - länge leve



## Språkliga Möten

I have seen some phrases like "fascismen är död - leve fascismen?"

What does it mean exactly? Fascism is dead? is it living?

What is the original phrase?


----------



## Södertjej

The original phrase is the same in English and other European languages. The King is dead, long live the King, which is a symbol of continuity in the royal dinasty, the king is dead but the next one is already on the throne and we wish him a long life. King or queen of course, it's used according to the gender of the living and dead rulers.

It's hard to know what they meant replacing king with fascism without further context.


----------



## hanne

I think it's a fairly standard expression in English as well. Some googling gave for example "Microsoft is dead, long live Microsoft" and "Retirement is dead, long live retirement" as other uses of this expression.
To me, it is generally used to express that when something is declared dead, it may be living and thriving, depending on who's judging. Or it can get a revival _because_ it is declared dead.  Or it can get some kind of "fresh start" in a modified version because of it.

I'll say that "Fascism is dead, long live fascism" means exactly the same as the Swedish version, so you can go ponder that without worrying about translation issues (and the usual cry for "context please" is unnecessary for simply translating the expression - in my humble opinion...)


----------



## Södertjej

I still feel there's need for context to* understand* *the meaning* of this expression when not referred to kings/queens, because when you say "the king is dead, long live the king" you mean King Johan I is dead, long live Johan II, but there's just one Microsoft so what does "Microsoft is dead, long live Microsoft" mean? I could understand the usage of "Microsoft is dead, long live Mac" but what is dead is dead, and the new thing to replace it can't be the same thing. 

Om fascismen är död, vad är det ersätter som den, som är stark och levande?


----------



## JeanJean

the fascism is dead - long live the...and so on.


----------



## Södertjej

Södertjej said:


> Om fascismen är död, vad är det ersätter som den, som är stark och levande?


Nu undrar jag varför jag skrev så. Jag menade nog: Om fascismen är död, vad är det som ersätter den? Alltså vad är det som är stark och levande? Inte fascismen, som är ju död enligt den första satsen.


----------



## Sepia

Södertjej said:


> Nu undrar jag varför jag skrev så. Jag menade nog: Om fascismen är död, vad är det som ersätter den? Alltså vad är det som är stark och levande? Inte fascismen, som är ju död enligt den första satsen.


 
I Danmark t.ex "Dansk Folkeparti". Där finns säkert ocksaa liknande i Sverige ...


----------



## jonquiliser

Södertjej said:


> Nu undrar jag varför jag skrev så. Jag menade nog: Om fascismen är död, vad är det som ersätter den? Alltså vad är det som är stark och levande? Inte fascismen, som är ju död enligt den första satsen.



Mjo, det är väl menat som att fascismen har många ansikten, eller många former. Det är som är allra mest iögonenstickande kanske inte accepteras eller motverkas socialt, men sen tittar den fram igen i någon annan form. Eller att den i en viss bemärkelse faller ur modet, och är "död" - men sen slår den till igen.

Eller Microsoft - man tror man äntligen blivit av med M, men så där är den igen. Fågeln Fenix-stil.


----------



## Södertjej

Alldeless rätt Jonquiliser!


----------

